# Jungle Jack's Blu-Ray/DVD Bargains of the Week



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As Blu-Ray have gotten cheaper and cheaper, it has really hit the point where many Blu-Ray's when On Sale cost less than the DVD Version. And as the first thing I do Sunday Morning is check out the Best Buy Circular to see what BD's and TV Shows on BD/DVD, I figured I would start a Thread pointing out especially good deals. Please chime in if anyone notices any great deals as well. Note. almost always when BB puts certain Discs On Sale, Amazon matches the price.

For this week, by far the winner is Planet Earth on Blu-Ray for $24.99. I tried to link it, but it comes up broken every time I try. However, it is available Nationwide.
That is literally 75 Dollars off the MSRP. This is an awesome Demo Disc and was produced by the BBC. This is by far the cheapest I have ever seen this title.

Also, in many Cities, Borders is Closing down Stores. Sadly, I am guessing all will be closed in the near future as they have already announced Bankruptcy. Regardless, all BD's at affected Stores are 50% off and DVD's are I believe 40% off. Unfortunately, many of their prices are so high that even with the Discount the prices are not much different than BB and Amazon, but I was able to get the Sapphire Edition of Braveheart for 15 Dollars and the Unrated Edition of The Hangover for $12.49

I hope to update this Thread as time goes by and please point out any great deals you come across for BD/DVD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good idea Jack. I always check out the Target Flyer too as well as visit the stores as i live literally 2 min. away from either one. Anyhow, they often have several Blu-rays on sale that aren't in the flyers as well and sunday is the best time to go as alot of the "good" titles sell out quick. I'm going to have to order Planet earth, being that cheap it is a steal and also been on my watch list.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I need to keep an eye out for Target as well. It is just, with back roads, I can get to Best Buy in about 3 minutes. Feel pretty blessed, 3 min to BB and 5 min to one of the best Beaches in America.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

And i thought i had it good, i've got all the Big Box stores within a few minutes drive, but a beach only 5 minutes away....... I'm envious.:hissyfit:
I keep telling my wife we need to get out of Iowa as i cannot deal with this weather for too many more seasons, i need hot sunny weather, to me that is where it's at.:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Summers here are a cauldron of heat and humidity with monsoons around 4:00 every day practically. Even at night, the temperature usually does not go below 80. Tis why all the Snowbirds retreat North after Easter. It is amazing how much more pleasant it is to drive here in the Summer however. And this is saying nothing of the specter of Hurricanes.

That being said, I love Sarasota and truly feel blessed to live here. As with everywhere, there are simply disadvantages.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Monsoons i'm not so sure about but the heat and humidity? No problem. (of coarse i say that now:coocoo


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Good idea for a thread JJ, Ill be following it closely


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Being the giant procrastinator that I am, I finally picked up Planet Earth on the last day it is on sale. I cannot convey just how good of a deal this truly is with it being 75% off. Moreover, even if you have watched it on Discovery, the difference in PQ is huge due to the Compression present on all HD Cable Channels. This is truly Reference Level PQ for what a single Blu-Ray usually costs.

I follow Best Buy closely and they have never sold it for such a discount with the regular price being 79.99. If you do not want to get off your Couch, Amazon is matching the price until Tomorrow and of course you can get it from BestBuy.Com. Note, at least on Amazon, there is a 10-13 Day Shipping Delay as I am sure there have been an onslaught of Orders for this Box Set.

For those who miss out, Wal-Mart sells it for around 55 Dollars however I am nor sure this is their regular price or they are discounting it as well. I never shop at Wal-Mart so I really do not know their pricing, but for the purposes of this Thread, I checked the prices there as well. 

The goal of this Thread is to point out amazing deals that are available for everyone. Regardless of where you live in the US. Also, BB has True Blood, Smallville Season 9, and a few other TV Series for 24.99, but the discount is not nearly as huge as Planet Earth nor is it as special of a Title that can be viewed with Children and is one of the most acclaimed Series ever with effusive praise from all. There are over 2000 User Reviews on Amazon for Planet Earth.

Best Buy is open until 10 PM so I strongly urge all who do not have this BD already to go out and grab it as the sale ends today. Tomorrow I will have my new Bargain of the Week, but doubt it will come close to this one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This Weeks Installment of Bargains of the Week are still being compiled, but I thought I would point out 2 BD's so 
far.
1) Inception: $14.99 includes DVD and Digital Copy
2) Red: $14.99
Both are at Best Buy

When time permits, I will scour other Websites.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to the 3rd Installment of the Bargains of the Week Column.
This week, the theme is Harry Potter with all of the earlier Potter Films being available for 9.99 from Best Buy and the Release of The Deadly Hallows Part 1 this Friday for 16.99 (29.99 Regular Price)

The Harry Potter Films are rarely available On Sale on Blu Ray to this extent so if you do not own any of these Films, this is a great opportunity to grab them all. Note the 16.99 Price is for the Single BD Version and not the one with a DVD or tons of Special Features.

Also, Rambo is available for 9.99. This is the 2008 Version and is a huge discount. Also Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is available for 12.99 (my favorite Jim Carrey Film, kinda sad) and Body of Lies is available for 9.99.

All titles are available at your local Best Buy. Also Borders Discount on BD's was 60% off when I went there yesterday and might hit 70% this week. However, Borders prices are so high on titles that it is just now coming close to parity with most BB/Wal-Mart Prices. DVD's were 50% off when I looked there as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Amaon UK will sometimes have the Blurays at a much cheaper price even after shipping. I picked up the harry potter 1-6 for 28$ shipped earlier in the year when it was about 60 or more on the US site.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I was shopping at Wal-Mart here in North Alabama a couple of days ago and they had a rather large display of good Blu-Ray movies for $6 and another rack of them for around $15.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

WooferHound said:


> I was shopping at Wal-Mart here in North Alabama a couple of days ago and they had a rather large display of good Blu-Ray movies for $6 and another rack of them for around $15.


Hello,
Nice. Wal Mart has got some smoking prices and BD's are really coming down in price. I purchased a 1st Gen BDP and back then, seemingly all of them were 34.99. 

With prices like that, I believe it makes a great deal more sense to amass a Media Collection for around the price of PPV or Vudu and get better quality Sound and an uncompressed Picture.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Nice. Wal Mart has got some smoking prices and BD's are really coming down in price. I purchased a 1st Gen BDP and back then, seemingly all of them were 34.99.
> 
> With prices like that, I believe it makes a great deal more sense to amass a Media Collection for around the price of PPV or Vudu and get better quality Sound and an uncompressed Picture.
> ...


I remember those days when it was hard to find a Blu-ray for under $30 and it seems like no less then $25 on-sale, Nowadays it is fairly easy to find reasonable prices on them when searching the right places such as Amazon, or even our Big box stores. I often see good movies at the store that have gotten good reviews PQ and SQ for under $10.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Streaming gaining so much traction, the Studios have had little choice but to massively lower the prices of BD's. Couple that with BDP's available for under 100 Dollars and it is a great time for those who have held out sticking with DVD Players to upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello.
Happy Easter to one and all. Today BB's Stores are closed, but they have an awesome Today only Sale on DVD/BD's. The Titles come from Fox, AMC, and HBO primarily, but the savings are huge. My personal favorite, if I did not already own it, is Sons of Anarchy on Blu-Ray Seasons 1 & 2 for $19.99 (59.99 MSRP).

Check out the Sale and stock up on some amazing deals.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

artinaz said:


> Amaon UK will sometimes have the Blurays at a much cheaper price even after shipping. I picked up the harry potter 1-6 for 28$ shipped earlier in the year when it was about 60 or more on the US site.


You are correct sir! I recently picked up The Matrix trilogy on Bluray for $22 shipped. One caveat, it does take awhile to get your orders, usually a week or two but theres some great bargains to be had. Also be sure to make sure your selections are region free. While the majority of blurays are there are some that are not.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I didnt see any thing in the rules that would make this an issue but please feel free to advise me if this in any way violates forum posting policy regarding links.

Warner Brothers is having a "Under $10 Bluray" sale that includes about $40 titles. It runs until May 27th and you can get free shipping if you purchase 2 or more discs. For example The Dark Knight and Sherlock Holmes shipped for about $21 ( they charged tax ) There is a nice mix of Classics like Kelly's Heroes and contemporary films like the two I bought. Anyway heres the link to the sale: http://www.wbshop.com/Blu-ray-Under...ml?psortb1=name-sort&psortd1=1&start=16&sz=16

I could easily drop $100 on these, lol who am I kidding I probably will.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rshetts said:


> I didnt see any thing in the rules that would make this an issue but please feel free to advise me if this in any way violates forum posting policy regarding links.
> 
> Warner Brothers is having a "Under $10 Bluray" sale that includes about $40 titles. It runs until May 27th and you can get free shipping if you purchase 2 or more discs. For example The Dark Knight and Sherlock Holmes shipped for about $21 ( they charged tax ) There is a nice mix of Classics like Kelly's Heroes and contemporary films like the two I bought. Anyway heres the link to the sale: http://www.wbshop.com/Blu-ray-Under...ml?psortb1=name-sort&psortd1=1&start=16&sz=16
> 
> I could easily drop $100 on these, lol who am I kidding I probably will.


Hello,
Oh Heavens no. This is exactly what I had hoped for when I started the Thread. That is an awesome offer and thank you so much for sharing it with us. Excellent find.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool! Glad to share. On a side note I ordered 2 discs Thursday and much to my delight, found them in my mailbox today. :T It seems that they do a pretty good job of processing the orders as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Thanx again for sharing. I would have posted another batch of Bargains for this past Week, but did not see anything special. When Planet Earth was available on Blu-Ray for 24 Dollars or about 75% off, I was so stunned by the savings that I thought it would be cool to start a Thread where amazing deals are to be had. In the first Post, I did encourage others to chime in if they found anything. I am so glad that you followed suit.

As far as Links, as do not have a Storefront or sell anything else, never worry about posting Links for Gear, Media, etc... To be honest, we are not huge fans of Linking to other AV Forums, but in rare instances it is called for.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Best buy.com has 40 blurays for $7.99 per. These are mostly older flicks but theres a some classics in there like Bullitt, Casino and Blazing Saddles and quite a few titles for Horror fans including all of the Scream titles ( I believe theyre all there ) 

heres the link to the sale: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...ries&ks=960&prids=&cp=3&qp=&_requestid=287518


----------



## Tankramer (Apr 13, 2011)

rshetts said:


> I didnt see any thing in the rules that would make this an issue but please feel free to advise me if this in any way violates forum posting policy regarding links.
> 
> Warner Brothers is having a "Under $10 Bluray" sale that includes about $40 titles. It runs until May 27th and you can get free shipping if you purchase 2 or more discs. For example The Dark Knight and Sherlock Holmes shipped for about $21 ( they charged tax ) There is a nice mix of Classics like Kelly's Heroes and contemporary films like the two I bought. Anyway heres the link to the sale: http://www.wbshop.com/Blu-ray-Under-%2410-Sale/BDEXTRAVA,default,sc.html?psortb1=name-sort&psortd1=1&start=16&sz=16
> 
> I could easily drop $100 on these, lol who am I kidding I probably will.


Awesome find! 
I just ordered 300, Sherlock Holmes, full metal jacket, and the dark knight. This was my best HT purchase this week. Thanks everybody. - Tank


----------



## Tankramer (Apr 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I need to keep an eye out for Target as well. It is just, with back roads, I can get to Best Buy in about 3 minutes. Feel pretty blessed, 3 min to BB and 5 min to one of the best Beaches in America.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I was just at target today and they had a 10.00 section with some worth while BD. I ordered a lot yesterday so I had to hold back today. I bought apocalypse now and perfect storm for 30 bucks. Thanks JJ for starting this thread. It's on my daily check list - Tank


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Thank you so much for sharing the information about Target. I am so glad that you are enjoying this Thread and hope that anyone who finds any special deals on BD's to please share with us.

With Internet Streaming reaching a critical mass, Blu-Ray Disc prices are plummeting. Remember, as it stands, only BD's offer the Lossless Codecs and while Vudu offers 1080p it does not mean that there is not a huge amount of compression involved. Moreover, I truly love having a Media Library with over 1000 DVD's, 150 BD's and 2000 CD's. I just prefer Physical Media and not having to count on my Internet Connection to be working to watch or listen to what I want when I want. In addition to the superior AV quality.

I have Netflix Streaming as I signed up for the Review I did of the OPPO BDP-93 and it was required to do so. Otherwise, I probably never would have signed up for Netflix as their DVD/BD's are often in poor condition and or they actually buff out Scratches which kinda scares me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tankramer (Apr 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for sharing the information about Target. I am so glad that you are enjoying this Thread and hope that anyone who finds any special deals on BD's to please share with us.
> 
> With Internet Streaming reaching a critical mass, Blu-Ray Disc prices are plummeting. Remember, as it stands, only BD's offer the Lossless Codecs and while Vudu offers 1080p it does not mean that there is not a huge amount of compression involved. Moreover, I truly love having a Media Library with over 1000 DVD's, 150 BD's and 2000 CD's. I just prefer Physical Media and not having to count on my Internet Connection to be working to watch or listen to what I want when I want. In addition to the superior AV quality.
> ...


Your welcome, and a resounding thanks to you JJ. your input has been invaluable to me. I am new to HT/AV and every question I had seemingly you were there with a useful intelligent answer. I am just grateful to you and some of the others in this forum specifically. I am a member of a few different ones and they all have there stand out members who are willing to help. That said + 1 on best buy, they have their typical newer release sales going on I picked up inception and secretariat for 15 each. They have quite a few more as well as part of their mothers day promotion. Thanks - Tank


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I received my new Sony BDP-S380 Blu-Ray player from UPS last week. So I went to Wal-Mart to get some of those $6 Blu-Ray movies that I commented about earlier. I got 2 movies: "The Arrival" and "Universal Soldier".
The company that put these discs out is called Lionsgate and are known for producing low-cost DVDs for the consumer. 

I watched "The Arrival" first it it looked really good except the contrast could have been a little higher. I watched "Universal Soldier" next and it looked OK except the focus seemed to be off somehow. Maybe it wasn't the focus but it seemed to have some kind of video enhancement that was not set up correctly or something.

They were still worth the $6 each that I payed for them.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The arrival was the only one i got. Dvd i owned for years and watched many times, br was worth the $6 to upgrade.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This week, Best Buy is offering a DVD Trade In Program for BD's. You get 5 Dollars off each item you have on DVD and wish to upgrade to BD.
Here is the List:
9
GAMER
RAGING BULL 30TH AE
300
GOODFELLAS
RIGHTEOUS KILL
007: DIE ANOTHER DAY ULT ED
GREEN ZONE
ROAD HOUSE
007: FOR YOUR EYES ONLY ULT ED
GULLIVERS TRAVELS
ROBOCOP
007: LICENSE TO KILL ULT ED
HEAT
RONIN
007: LIVE & LET DIE ULT ED
HEREAFTER (1-DISC)
RUDY
007: MOONRAKER ULT ED
HITMAN
RUNDOWN
12 MONKEYS
HOOSIERS
SAW: FINAL CHAPTER (UR)
127 HOURS+DIG COPY
HOT TUB TIME MACHINE
SHERLOCK HOLMES
8 MILE
I NOW PRONOUNCE YOU CHUCK & LARRY
SHREK THE THIRD
ALICE IN WONDERLAND 60TH ANNIVERSARY
I ROBOT
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS
Alien Vs Predator
I SPIT ON YOUR GRAVE (2011)
SKYLINE
AMERICAN BEAUTY SAPPHIRE SERIES
INDEPENDENCE DAY
SOCIAL NETWORK
AN AMERICAN WEREWOLF IN LONDON FULL M
INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS (2-DISC) SPEC ED
STREET KINGS
ARMY OF DARKNESS SCREWHEAD ED
INSIDE MAN
TAKEN
A-TEAM W/DIG COPY
ITS KIND OF A FUNNY STORY
TAXI DRIVER
AVP 2
JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH 3D
TEARS OF THE SUN
BACKDRAFT
JUSTIFIED: 1ST SEASON
TERMINATOR
BAMBI-DIAMOND EDITION (BD+DVD)
KICK- COMBO PACK
TERMINATOR: SALVATION
BARB WIRE
KILLERS
THREE KINGS
BATMAN - DARK KNIGHT
KINGDOM
TOWN 1-DISC
BATMAN BEGINS
Kingdom Of Heaven Dir Cut
TOY STORY 3 (2-DISC)
BLACK SWAN+DIG COPY
KNIGHT & DAY BD+DVD+DC
TRAINING DAY
BLOOD DIAMOND
LAND OF THE LOST
TRAITORS
BOOK OF ELI
LAW ABIDING CITIZEN
TROY DIR CUT
BOONDOCK SAINTS
LEGENDS OF THE GUARDIANS: OWLS 1-DISC
TRUE ROMANCE UR
BROOKLYN'S FINEST
LET ME IN
TWISTER
BURLESQUE (BD+DVD)
LIFE AS WE KNOW IT 1-DISC
U-571
CARS (BD+DVD)
LOVE & OTHER DRUGS+DIG COPY
UNSTOPPABLE+DIG COPY
CARS TOON: MATER'S TALL COMBO PACK
MADAGASCAR BD/DVD COMBO PACK
VALKYRIE
CLASH OF THE TITANS (2010)
MADAGASCAR: ESCAPE 2 AFRICA BD/DVD CO
WAITING FOR SUPERMAN
CONTACT
MATRIX RELOADED
WALK THE LINE
COUPLES RETREAT (2-DISC)
MEN IN BLACK
WALL STREET: MONEY NEVER SLEEPS W/DC
CRANK 2: HIGH VOLTAGE
MIDDLE MEN
WHIP IT
CRAZIES
MONSTERS VS. ALIENS BD/DVD COMBO PACK
WOLFMAN (2010)
CRAZY HEART
MOULIN ROUGE
WRESTLER
DATE NIGHT
MR. & MRS. SMITH
X-FILES: FIGHT THE FUTURE
DAWN OF THE DEAD (2004)
MY SOUL TO TAKE
XXX:STATE OF THE UNION
DAYBREAKERS
NAPOLEON DYNAMITE
YOU DON'T MESS WITH THE ZOHAN
DEPARTED
NEXT THREE DAYS
DIE HARD 4: LIVE FREE/ DIE HARD
NINJA ASSASSIN
DONNIE BRASCO EXT CUT
OFFICE SPACE

Fairly extensive list. Otherwise, The Tourist, The Fighter, Chronicles of Narnia: Dawn Trader, and Country Strong are On Sale for 13.99 as well from BB.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Jack, is this on line only or in store as well?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am guessing that it is In Store Only as you need to bring in the DVD's to the Store for the 5 Dollar Credit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, that sounds like a good way to dump some DVD's. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Thats a pretty nice deal Jack, if it pans out. There is one catch to it though. It appears that the specifics on the deal states that the $5 trade in discount is off "the original price" of the chosen blurays. 

"Not valid with any other discount, offer or package. Markdown taken from original price."

Hopefully this is not in fact the case but with Best Buy you never know. Either way Ill be checking it out and seeing how it goes. Thanks for the heads up, its definitely worth checking out!

By the way, theres a rather large list of blurays available under this promotion so if it does work as hoped it could add quite a bit to my collection.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At least in the BB Advertisement, some Titles were as low as $4.99 with the DVD (Tears of the Sun, The Kingdom, Don't Mess With Zohan, Robocop). And some were 9.99 (The Dark Night, MIB II, Sherlock Holmes, and The Departed) so I am guessing at least those are both On Sale and with 5 Dollars off when a DVD is brought in.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Just saw a flyer that Blockbusters will be liquidating blurays starting on 5/20 for their annual Memorial Day sale. They do this every year for dvds but this is the 1st theyve done blu rays,

the terms are:

regular priced at $14.99 get 3 for $20

regular prices at $9.99 get 5 for $20

great way to stock up on titles if you have a Blockbuster near you!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rshetts said:


> Just saw a flyer that Blockbusters will be liquidating blurays starting on 5/20 for their annual Memorial Day sale. They do this every year for dvds but this is the 1st theyve done blu rays,
> 
> the terms are:
> 
> ...


Hello,
Excellent find. I am just about to post the best values I have come across this Week, I intended to do it Sunday, but was Fishing all Weekend.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The theme this week at Best Buy is Superheroes with 30% off all DVD's and BD's. In addition, the 5 Dollar DVD Trade in Program is continuing with some BD's as low as 5 Dollars with a DVD brought in (Office Space, Dark Knight, Pandorum. There are also some great values for 10 Dollars with a DVD or 14.99 without ( Clash of the Titans, Funny People) and 15 Dollars or 19.99 for the A-Team, and The Social Network.

This is just scratching the surface of what is currently On Sale at BB. The same DVD's I listed on a previous Post applies for being eligible for Trade In. Also, the Discount is applied to whatever the current price is and not what the price is on the Disc. While some will be the price on the Disc, there are 307 Blu-Rays On Sale this Week.

Another excellent deal is the Back to the Future Trilogy for $44.99 (regularly 79.99) While not a trilogy I would purchase, it is a great deal. Still nothing comes close to the sale on Planet Earth which was the impetus for this Thread in the first place, but I am still on the hunt.

I realize I am almost exclusively posting Deals from Best Buy. Much of this is because I live on a Barrier Island just off Sarasota and Wal-Mart is quite a haul away and most of their Sale Prices seem to be In Store and not easily seen on the Website for me. Same goes with Target, but their prices tend to be higher than BB or Wal-Mart. I did mention the Borders Liquidation as well, but am under the assumption they are now shuttered. If not, please make note of this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

rshetts said:


> Just saw a flyer that Blockbusters will be liquidating blurays starting on 5/20 for their annual Memorial Day sale. They do this every year for dvds but this is the 1st theyve done blu rays,
> 
> the terms are:
> 
> ...


Thats a great deal, sadly BB has been gone for years in my little town :doh:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I went and got my 5 for $20 at BB today. Great deal...:T I bought Taken, The Wrestler, Marley and Me, The Boondock Saints all Saints day, and Law Abiding citizen. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I went and got my 5 for $20 at BB today. Great deal...:T I bought Taken, The Wrestler, Marley and Me, The Boondock Saints all Saints day, and Law Abiding citizen. :bigsmile:


Hello,
Very nice. That is an awesome deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tmaschm (Apr 23, 2011)

I just bought dumb and dumber off Amazon for $6.00. Also a few blockbusters in my area were giving away BDs with subscription to their online 1 month free trial (cancel any time). I'll have to look into this best buy DVD trade program.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

If youre interested in 3-D Bluray, Amazon has the following IMAX offerings on sale:



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb...ay&x=0&y=0

IMAX: Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [Blu-ray 3D] $10.99
The Universe: 7 Wonders of the Solar System [Blu-ray 3D] $11.99
The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D] $11.49
Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D] $10.99
IMAX: Wild Ocean [Blu-ray 3D] $10.49

If youre a fan of the TV series Fringe, the first two seasons are available on DVD at Walmart.com ( http://www.walmart.com/ip/11260228?...=35291383042132787602&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY ) for $13 per. Looking at the side banners it looks like there are several TV seasons on sale for that price including Smallville Chuck, Supernatural and The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

For you James Bond, 007 fans, I came across James Bond Bluray Collection Volumes I,II & III yesterday for $19.99 a volume at Best Buy. Don't know how long that will last, but that is quite a good buy for a set of 3 blu-rays. I just left Best Buy with all three Bond Volumes plus "The Man With The Golden" & "License To Kill,(each of these being $4.99 with the DVD to Blu-Ray trade-in program) all 11 Bond Movies came out to $69.95 + tax. Comes out too $6.36 a movie. Now if I could get the remaining 10 bond movies for that price I'd be set.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good call on the Bonds. With Memorial Day being crazy down here for me, I have been unable to put together a Post for this Week. Also, Modern Family: Season 1 is available for 25 Dollars on BD. There are literally hundreds of great deals this week and when I get Home, I am going to compile the best ones that I have come across. Sorry about the tardiness. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Mel Brooks fans, heres your chance to get a fantastic deal. Amazon has the Boxed set collection of Mel Brooks best for $46.99! You get 9 movies in this set, in a very nice package, heres the list:

Disc 1: Blazing Saddles Blu-ray
Disc 2: Spaceballs Blu-ray
Disc 3: Young Frankenstein Blu-ray
Disc 4: High Anxiety Blu-ray
Disc 5: History Of The World Part 1 Blu-ray
Disc 6: Robin Hood Men In Tights Blu-ray
Disc 7: Silent Movie Blu-ray
Disc 8: To Be Or Not To Be Blu-ray
Disc 9: Twelve Chairs Blu-ray

Its kind of tricky to find, because it isnt directly linked. Go to the link below and then go to the right side of the page where it says more buying choices. Click that and you be taken to a page where you can order the set from Amazon at the above mentioned price. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mel-Brooks-Co...I2N8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306984662&sr=8-1

I snapped one up immediately as some of my very favorite movies are in this set! If youre a Mel Brooks fan this is a must have.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Several of his best movies thats for sure. Ever considered a career in marketing? Youre a natural sir


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh man, I really need to start avoiding Amazon and their recent run of BluRay specials or I am going to go bankrupt!
Today I found the complete Back to the Future Trilogy bluray set for $24.99 This special set comes complete with a HotWheels verison of the Delorean time machine! :T

heres the link: http://www.amazon.com/Back-to-the-F...roduct/B004TNKKY0?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Forgive the past weeks delay in Posting anything, but Memorial Day Weekend is pretty crazy down here. Especially after Dr. Beach rated the Beach 2 Miles from my House "Best Beach in America", the number of friends from University and growing up have exploded.

On to the Deals....
To start off with, the Scarface "Humidor Edition" is yours for the low, low price of $699.99. (seriously) Must be an awfully nice Humidor.
All of the X-Men Movie Blu Rays are available for $7.99 which is the lowest I have ever seen them. I am guessing it is due to the release of X-Men: First Class at the Theaters.
All of the James Bond Movies are available for $9.99 each on BD.
The pre Christopher Nolan Batman Movies are available on BD for $9.99 each.
District 9 is available for 9.99 on BD as well.

Stepbrothers, Wanted, Battlestar Galactica: The Plan, Mamma Mia (excellent for gettinh the Wife, Daughters, GF's and friends who are Girls into the Blu-Ray Format if not already), Hellboy 2, Miami Vice (Michael Mann Movie), Natural Born Killers, I am Legend, Kill Bill: Volume 1 and 2, and many others are also priced at $9.99.

And finally, 2 of my favorite Sci-Fi Movies of recent memory Gattaca and The Fifth Element are available as a Combo Pack (actually both Films appear to be on same Disc) for $14.99.

All Titles are from Best Buy. Also, I have forgot to point this out prior, if you see any Blu Ray or DVD that is On Sale at another Store in the Area, all you have to do is bring in the Advertisement and they will match the price at the Register.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> And this is saying nothing of the specter of Hurricanes.
> 
> That being said, I love Sarasota and truly feel blessed to live here. As with everywhere, there are simply disadvantages.
> ...


BETTER TAKE COVER .....INCOMING HURRICANE


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I live in SW Florida and thankfully the Track is not heading this way and looks more and more like the Carolinas are in its sight. Thankfully, the Water Temperature is cooler up there and hopefully will not strengthen. However, after seeing what Charley did down here a few years ago, it really can be quite nerve racking this time of year as the Gulf of Mexico feels like a Hot Tub when going to the Beach. When a Hurricane gets to the Gulf, it is like being fed Jet Fuel. As was sadly seen with Katrina which, prior to landfall, was one of the most insane looking Storms ever. And it still hit Mississippi as a Cat 5. I have spent so much time in the impacted areas prior and since that it still feels surreal. New Orleans is so different now. And while they did not get the full brunt of Katrina, the Levees where not up to snuff. Still breaks my heart.
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

What happened to this thread Jack, did you get busy???


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have indeed been far more busy than usual. I have been making Threads about AV Gear at unbelievable prices when I have come across them. As the Industry is moving further and further away from Physical Media, the prices are so low on even BD's these days that it is rare to see many especially good deals as everything is being sold for such low prices. I will try to be better about looking for values moving forwards. Also, if anyone else comes across a great deal, please Post it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know it has been a while, but I am back. There are some many $10 BD's and less at BB I do not know where to start so I am just going to provide this Link: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...e2053616c65&add_to_pkg=false&pagetype=listing
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dont know if its available in all locations but my sunday paper had a flyer for their Upgrade&save program...

www.bestbuy.com/upgradeandsave


----------

